# antenna



## guido469 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thinking about putting a radio in my boat, but have very little room for an antenna. Question is, does anyone know of a good short antenna. Or would a handheld be better? Really dont like handhelds.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

What kind of boat?
Don't have room for the radio or antenna?
How far off shore do you normally fish?


----------



## guido469 (Mar 31, 2008)

Alum lund,16'. Not much room for the antenna. Just no place to lay it.I fish between 5 and 8 miles from shore.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

You cant lay an 8'er down along the side?
A shorter one will give you less distance for transmitting.
Were you going to just leave it up?

Here's some thoughts for you, read the antenna tutorial and we'll take it from there.


----------



## guido469 (Mar 31, 2008)

8' may work. i have to measure in the morning. just have to be able to take it off for duck season.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Talk to ya then.


----------



## guido469 (Mar 31, 2008)

k. thanks.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I thinnk shakespear makes a small antenna (3-4ft) with a booster on it. It is only $60 which isn't a bad price at all.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

don't take it off for duck season , you might need it more then. just paint it. when i run in duck season i keep the radio on and tuned to ch 16 just in case.


----------

